# NitroCore 24 Review



## Amino89 (Apr 29, 2008)

*[size=+2]Non-Sponsored Review of Optimum Nutrition NitroCore 24*[/size]





*Taste:* I was thoroughly impressed with the taste, especially since it was a strawberry protein. I'm usually not a big fan of strawberry, but NitroCore tasted good. 

*Texture:* The texture was slightly thick when mixed with 6 oz. of water. 

*Mixability:* I used a Blender Bottle to mix it, and it only took about 10 seconds of shaking to be completely dissolved. No problems, it was completely smooth without any clumps.

*Cost:* At about $1 per serving for the various types of protein you are receiving I would have to rate it slightly above average in affordability. 

*Profile:*
10 blends of protein is very unique and I thought it was a pretty good profile considering the fast, intermediate, and slow release could prove beneficial for a MRP, PWO, Pre-bed, or anytime really it's a very versatile blend. 

    * FASTER: Hydrolyzed Whey Peptides, Ion-Exchange Whey Protein Isolate, Cross-Flow Microfiltered Whey Protein Isolate, Ultrafiltered Whey Protein Concentrate, Glutamine Peptides
    * INTERMEDIATE: Egg Albumen, Milk Protein Isolate, Ultrafiltered Milk Protein Concentrate
    * SLOWER: Micellar Casein, Calcium Caseinate

*Satiety:* I had to use this in place of breakfast today (not something I usually do) because I was in a hurry. Satiety lasted about 3 hours which is pretty good for a shake, so I'd rate it above average. Lasted about the same time a small meal would have.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 29, 2008)

So your overall grade A-F??? If good, scrap the ON Whey and ON Casein and just buy this one protein for all my needs?? Or stick with Whey/Casein separate??


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd give it an A-. I really liked it's versatility. It can be a MRP, PWO shake, pre-bed shake, etc.


----------

